
Australian Government CovidSafe Admin Panel Source Code - bellworld
https://file.io/cXdSAQhv
======
bellworld
Got this from the JS source maps when the admin panel was still publicly
visible.

edit: link seems to be dead, here's a direct pastebin
[https://pastebin.com/pStF5pjw](https://pastebin.com/pStF5pjw)

